# Opinions on Best Frisbee!



## Sookster

I finally found a toy that Nova kinda sorta has a little bit of interest in! Yay! I have the one shown in the attached photo. 

So, do you have a frisbee that your poodle goes nuts over? I need one that is super enticing/exciting and that preferably floats. Anyone tried the West Paw Design rubbery one?


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I dont know if it floats, but Riley likes this one.

Chuckit! Large Flying Squirrel Dog Toy - Dog - Sale Category - PetSmart


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Nickel too LOVES the chuckit flying squirrel. Yes, it floats!

Chuckit! Fetch Games


----------



## spoowhisperer

Flippy Flopper is the only ones I use. They last FOREVER, are easy on the mouth, and throw great! I only get them out when we are going to play, so no chewing goes on, but I have a few that are 3 years old! They are worn and thin, look crappy, but still soar great! 
I play frisbee with the dogs in the summer, the lake, the winter and I am happy with them!
Luke is happy with them too!

His therapy by maryac58, on Flickr

Luke and Ellie,The Duo by maryac58, on Flickr

Luke skywalker by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom

We have the West Paw "Zogoflex Zisc" and Chagall loves it! It does float and he can grab it out of the air (though I don't have any cool photos like spoowhiperer's _excellent_ ones!!). Chagall likes catching tennis balls the best, so I warm him up on those and then switch to the frisbee ('cuz I like throwing it!! lol!). Sometimes he "protests" and goes on strike refusing to fetch it, but he always breaks down and gives in and resumes playing. I can actually see him deliberating with himself; "Well, if she's not going to throw the tennis balls, I guess the frisbee will do for awhile."


----------



## Sookster

Spoowhisperer, those shots are AMAZING! I haven't seen the flippy flopper. I will definitely check into that one. I saw the Zogoflex Zisc at a vendor yesterday and started to get it, but it seemed kind of heavy and I wasn't sure how well it would fly. Glad to know it works well! I will also look into the chuck it one. Thanks so much for the suggestions. 

Nova had no interest in toys whatsoever when I got her. She is slowly starting to understand that she can play. I have gotten her to play tug with me a couple of times. She didn't even acknowledge tennis balls to start with, and now she is showing a little more interest in them. But she gets the most excited over frisbees, so I really want to feed that. I'm hoping to be able to start dock diving with her, and I think I just might be able to use a frisbee to get her off the dock!


----------



## jasperspoo

Luke is amazing! I love the pics of your little acrobat!

Jasper also goes nuts for his Chuckit Squirrel. I love that it floats, as my boy is a bit shy about the water yet, so if I throw it too far, it's me who's going in for a swim!


----------



## mandyand casey

Caseys vote goes for the flying squirrel by chuck it. Casey was so obbsessed about his we had to hide it out of view as he would sit stairing at it till someone got it for him.
Ours was used for games of tug and lasted well over 2 years till my daughter through it way into the reeds at the lake and neither of my dogs will go in water and i sure as heck wasnt going in there.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

Spoowhisperer - I can see why Luke is "skywalker." What amazing shots of him in the air!!

I use PetSmart 99 cent variety because Hunter tends to catch the disc, then give it a few good chews, then trot back to us with it for another toss. If he ever finds one lying around in the yard and we aren't available for nonstop disc throwing he can completely destroy it fairly quickly by chewing up the edges but because they are so cheap, no problem. We buy them 3 or 4 at a time. 

I would like to try one of the better fabric ones though. The trick will be to keep it up while we are not playing with it.


----------



## phrannie

bigpoodleperson said:


> I dont know if it floats, but Riley likes this one.
> 
> Chuckit! Large Flying Squirrel Dog Toy - Dog - Sale Category - PetSmart


*The Squirrel is what Moj carried around for 4 years...he loved the darn things...had to take it away, tho, because of his hips...*


----------



## BambiDog

I have a rubber kong frisbee that I bought for my collie. But Bambi is obsessed with it!
However she is obsessed with any frisbee like thing. She carried a cheepy orange one around with her ALL THE TIME in cornwall.
She also played with an Aerobi there, which is a plastic ring with rubber edges. It was much too big for her though so she ended up wearing it round her neck and carrying it.

She took a liking to my BF's frisbee too, just an ordinary human one, she finds it every time we go to his house even if she has to dig it out of a cupboard... 
She's gradually made all the edges sharp where she chewed it though... Now it's more like a shuriken than a frisbee =P

Definitely recommend a rubbery frisbee because of the above happening!


----------



## taem

Sookster said:


> Spoowhisperer, those shots are AMAZING


They sure are. So enjoyed looking at them!


----------

